# Doeling Set Up--Critique?



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

What needs to happen differently with these girls? :whatgoat: They are all 5 months old and very tame.

I'm showing Penny. But if my brother changes his mind and doesn't show Willow, I think I might take her instead.

Penny (I know her right back leg needs to be lined up more.)









Vinnie









Willow


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

To help -- get one of those full length mirrors from WalMart and mount in your barn where you can see what you are doing. Cut out pictures of goats setup correctly and tape around mirror for visual aid.

The middle one looks good.
First - the front legs are too forward
Last - it's hard to tell from the angle but the back legs maybe

Also see if you can press down around the pins a bit to get a nice long flat back

hth,


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

One thing that is hard to see when you are standing next to the goat is their front legs. Elizabeth mentioned this too. If they are too far in front of them (like the first photo) it makes their brisket (chest) look weak but if you can get their legs under them then it helps their brisket look stronger and more defined. Think about a straight line from the point of their shoulders straight down to the ground and line their front legs up on that line. If they are being bad and leaning backward then it will throw this off too and again make them look weak. In photo two and three the front legs look fine.


----------

